

Chrome's Internal URLs - stanleydrew

Since HN apparently won't allow me to post this as a URL, here's the link in text form:<p>chrome://chrome-urls<p>Of particular interest:<p>chrome://histograms
======
bokonon
What exactly is going on in chrome://histograms/?

Also does anyone know what chrome://tracing/ or chrome://sessions/ do?

chrome://sync-internals/ is pretty interesting. I've been wanting a way to get
more info on how and when everything is being synced.

------
PanMan
Both don't work for me (Chrome 13.0)

~~~
stanleydrew
I believe you will need at least the beta channel (v14), and perhaps the dev
channel (v15).

